# Death Penalty In Sikhi



## Trimaan123 (Dec 5, 2004)

I was watching the Scott Peterson murder trial on the news. And, Scott Peterson was convicted of murdering his wife and unborn son, he can be put to death by the jury. 


I am against the death penalty because, we would be doing the same thing to Scott by killing him. 

What does Gurbani tell us about the death penalty?

-Trimaan


----------



## S|kH (Dec 5, 2004)

There's nothing in gurbani regarding an explicit death penalty. There may be quotes, but they are not meant to be used as for the death penalty you speak of. 

Personally, I am for the death penalty. Scott Peterson took the right to life away from his wife and his unborn son, he should lose his right to life. No man like that should live, if sufficient evidence is provided against him. 

"Dont do unto your neighbor, what you dont want done to you" or something along those lines. If he didnt want to die, than he should not have killed.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Dec 6, 2004)

Waheguru Ji ka Khalsa Waheguru ji ki Fateh.

The God of the Eye for an eye, honour killings,  etc etc is the God of the Bible/Koran.

The Akal Purakh of Gurbani is a Total LOVE ENTITY...enmity towards none...Love and Forgiveness for everyone irregardeless...

Guur nanak ji LOVED Sajjan Thuggh..a confirmed MURDERER of hundreds.... DID HE deserve to DIE ?? Guru Ji didnt think so . Otherwise Guru Ji wouldnt have gone there to change him
Kauddda Rakash was a confirmed CANNIBAL..a MONSTER if ever there was one...did he deserve to die ?? Guru Ji didnt think so.

The DEATH PENALITY is a political right of political people...judges appointed by the people we appoint to power...KIngs who inherited this right/ grabbed this right whatever.

I will go with my GURU JI.....and yes if Steven Peterson is a monster...so was sajjan thuggh.... who is worse monster ?/ Would GURU JI love and change Steven peterson IF Guru Ji were to meet him as he did sajjan thggh or would GURU JI recommen the DEATH PENALITY ??  The answer is in GURBANI... OOjal keha chilkanna... the Shabad Guru Ji sang to Sajjan thuggh which changed him forever from a Monster into a LOVELY PERSON.

Jarnail Singh


----------



## Arvind (Dec 6, 2004)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:
			
		

> The answer is in GURBANI... OOjal keha chilkanna...


Sorry, I keep on disturbing you ji. Please mention page/tuk, as I become so excited to read the complete shabad. You just give a glimpse, which are not sufficient for me ignorant.

Regards.


----------



## Archived_Member16 (May 15, 2009)

The very name of the religion, ‘Sikhism’, means  ‘learner’. It is a progressive religion well ahead of its time when it was  founded over 500 years ago, and preaches a message of devotion and remembrance  of God at all times, truthful living, equality of mankind, and denounces  superstitions and blind rituals.

 It was founded by Guru Nanak Dev Ji (1469-1538) who  taught a strict monotheism, based on the brotherhood of humanity. Just like  Hinduism, Sikhism also believes in ‘samsara’ (the repetitive cycle of birth,  life and death), ‘karma’ (the accumulated sum of one’s good and bad deeds), and  reincarnation (the belief of a rebirth following death). It is a religion of  perfect and Universal Love, totally free from man-made barriers of colour,  caste, creed and status. It is a religion which radiates with a deep thirst for  the Divine and with the highest gospel of purity of heart, mind, body, speech  and deeds. Good will reap good, while bad action begets a bad reaction, is the  belief of Sikhism:

‘Kirit karan ke vichure kar kirpa meloh Ram’

*‘By the actions we have committed, we are  separated from You. Please show Your Mercy, and unite us with Yourself, Lord.’  *
(Barah Maha, 1st pauri)

For Sikhs, justice is an attribute of God. God’s justice  is perfect. Guru Nanak Dev-ji said in his teachings:

*“Hereafter in God’s court high caste and  power are of no account… There (in the Lord’s Court) the adjudication is based  upon Truth: and the Master and the Servant are deemed equal (before the  Lord).”*
(Guru Granth Sahib, page 621).

And he further observes that God is true and so is his  justice.

*“It is he who sits on the throne to judge  with justice.”*

In Sikhism, God is not regarded as vengeful and neither  do his teachings propagate its followers to be so. Anybody sincerely repenting  over his or her misdeeds and committing himself or herself not to repeat the  same action, is pardoned by Him. Thus, the only pre-condition is that the person  seeking mercy must be genuine. For this reason, the death penalty was abolished  during the Sikh rule in the 18th century. Whilst at the same time as the French  revolutionaries were guillotining thousands in the first ideological massacre in  1801, the Sarkare-e-Khalsa of Ranjit Singh, became the first State to abolish  the death penalty.

source: http://www.cansocietyescapethenoose.com/sikhism.html


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (May 16, 2009)

what happened to my latest post i posted this morning....?? wonders of the internet ??

Here it is again.

The ONLY one time SIKHS ever had any Administrative Authority to carry out the DEATH PENALTY..was during the Khalsa Raaj of Maharaja Ranjit Singh Ji fondly called the Shere Punjab...LION of PUNJAB...beloved ruler of all punjabis..sikhs, hindus, muslims and others.Sikhs Hindus Muslims were able to reach the HIGHEST posuitions in hsi kingdom...Hindus were Generals,Prime Minister,Muslim Was Finance Minister..
Not a SINGLE person was awarded the death penalty for any crime.
Even the Muslim Governor of Multan, who rebelled several times, committed treason against the Lahore Raj, caused several HUNDRED deaths of SIKH SOLDIERS who were sent to recapture the Multan Fort agian and again...the Maharaj not only FORGAVE him..he was REINSTATED as Governor when he begegd forgiveness !!  The One-Eyed Maharja Ranjit Singh really saw everyone with ONE EYE !! literally.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (May 16, 2009)

Arvind said:


> Sorry, I keep on disturbing you ji. Please mention page/tuk, as I become so excited to read the complete shabad. You just give a glimpse, which are not sufficient for me ignorant.
> 
> Regards.



Guur Piayare Arvind Jio,
Gurfateh.

Its been such a long time ago...this was posted in 2004...
well after such a long wait..the shabd is goign to taste even sweeter..
Here it is..
*This Shabad is by Guru Nanak Dev Ji in Raag Soohee on Pannaa 729 *

 sUhI mhlw 1 Gru 6
   s*oo*h*ee* mehal*aa* 1 ghar 6
 _Soohee, First Mehla, Sixth House:_
 
<> siqgur pRswid ]
   ik oa(n)kaar sath*i*g*u*r pras*aa*dh ||
 _One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru:_
 
aujlu kYhw iclkxw Goitm kwlVI msu ]
   o*u*jal k*ai*h*aa* ch*i*lakan*aa* gh*o*tt*i*m k*aa*larr*ee* mas ||
 _Bronze is bright and shiny, but when it is rubbed, its blackness appears._
 
DoiqAw jUiT n auqrY jy sau Dovw iqsu ]1]
   dhh*o*th*i**aa* j*oo*t(h) n o*u*thar*ai* j*ae* so dhh*o*v*aa* th*i*s ||1||
 _Washing it, its impurity is not removed, even if it is washed a hundred times. ||1||_
 
sjx syeI nwil mY clidAw nwil clµin@ ]
   sajan s*ae**ee* n*aa*l m*ai* chaladh*i**aa* n*aa*l chala(n)n*i*h ||
 _They alone are my friends, who travel along with me;_
 
ijQY lyKw mMgIAY iqQY KVy idsMin ]1] rhwau ]
   j*i*thh*ai* l*ae*kh*aa* ma(n)g*ee**ai* th*i*thh*ai* kharr*ae* dh*i*sa(n)n ||1|| reh*aa*o ||
 _and in that place, where the accounts are called for, they appear standing with me. ||1||Pause||_
 
koTy mMfp mwVIAw pwshu icqvIAwhw ]
   k*o*t(h)*ae* ma(n)ddap m*aa*rr*ee**aa* p*aa*sah*u* ch*i*thav*ee**aa*h*aa* ||
 _There are houses, mansions and tall buildings, painted on all sides;_
 
FTIAw kMim n Awvn@I ivchu sKxIAwhw ]2]
   dtat(h)*ee**aa* ka(n)m n *aa*vanh*ee* v*i*chah*u* sakhan*ee**aa*h*aa* ||2||
 _but they are empty within, and they crumble like useless ruins. ||2||_
 
bgw bgy kpVy qIrQ mMiJ vsMin@ ]
   bag*aa* bag*ae* kaparr*ae* th*ee*rathh ma(n)jh vasa(n)n*i*h ||
 _The herons in their white feathers dwell in the sacred shrines of pilgrimage._
 
Guit Guit jIAw Kwvxy bgy nw khIAin@ ]3]
   gh*u*tt gh*u*tt j*ee**aa* kh*aa*van*ae* bag*ae* n*aa* keh*ee*an*i*h ||3||
 _They tear apart and eat the living beings, and so they are not called white. ||3||_
 
isMml ruKu srIru mY mYjn dyiK Bulµin@ ]
   s*i*(n)mal r*u*kh sar*ee*r m*ai* m*ai*jan dh*ae*kh bh*u*la(n)n*i*h ||
 _My body is like the simmal tree; seeing me, other people are fooled._
 
sy Pl kMim n Awvn@I qy gux mY qin hMin@ ]4]
   s*ae* fal ka(n)m n *aa*vanh*ee* th*ae* g*u*n m*ai* than ha(n)n*i*h ||4||
 _Its fruits are useless - just like the qualities of my body. ||4||_
 
AMDulY Bwru auTwieAw fUgr vwt bhuqu ]
   a(n)dhh*u*l*ai* bh*aa*r o*u*t(h)*aa*e*i**aa* dd*oo*gar v*aa*tt bah*u*th ||
 _The blind man is carrying such a heavy load, and his journey through the mountains is so long._
 
AKI loVI nw lhw hau ciV lµGw ikqu ]5]
   akh*ee* l*o*rr*ee* n*aa* leh*aa* ho charr la(n)gh*aa* k*i*th ||5||
 _My eyes can see, but I cannot find the Way. How can I climb up and cross over the mountain? ||5||_
 
cwkrIAw cMigAweIAw Avr isAwxp ikqu ]
   ch*aa*kar*ee**aa* cha(n)g*i**aa**ee**aa* avar s*i**aa*nap k*i*th ||
 _What good does it do to serve, and be good, and be clever?_
 
nwnk nwmu smwil qUM bDw Cutih ijqu ]6]1]3]
   n*aa*nak n*aa*m sam*aa*l th*oo*(n) badhh*aa* shh*u*tteh*i* j*i*th ||6||1||3||
 _O Nanak, contemplate the Naam, the Name of the Lord, and you shall be released from bondage. ||6||1||3||_


----------

